# Westminster



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am just wondering what some experienced GSD folks thought of the Westminster GSD winner? I thought the dog looked nice, but was a little unsure about his gait. But I am an amateur.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont like the look of any show dogs gate, they look like mutants


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

It was a bitch that won Best of Breed, she's a well known champion. I am not a fan of the American/Canadian showline dogs at all but she did have a nice dark mask/nice head. 

SEL US CAN GVX CH Jantar's China Lake v Witmer


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> I dont like the look of any show dogs gate, they look like mutants


Agreed. Aside from the GSDs, most dogs of any breed, have their front feet positioned inward. The handlers choke their dogs on these snares. Some dogs were gagging because of it. I have a hard time watching these shows, yet I still do it for some reason.
The St. Bernard, at least the one in WM that won his breed is looking more and more like an Eng. Bulldog with folds over the bridge of his nose. Just to mention one example.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I did not care for her. I started watching the breed ring but I think I got distracted before the class dogs were even done. Most of them struck me as looking really heavy/out of shape. Of course way overgroomed but very "soft" looking (fluffy but no solid bone or muscle, some overweight, soft temperaments, loose movement....).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Chyna looked pretty good for 8.5. Nice temperament on her. She got her HT (maybe PT as well) last year with Julie Degen


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm one of those people who think there's good dogs in all the lines. I'm not biased to anything specific, but I thought she looked terrible and wasn't impressed at all. She was walking on her hocks around that ring.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Chyna looked pretty good for 8.5. Nice temperament on her. She got her HT (maybe PT as well) last year with Julie Degen


I agree. Nice girl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Of course way overgroomed but very "soft" looking (fluffy but no solid bone or muscle, some overweight, soft temperaments, loose movement....).


Not trying to be argumentative, but I'm wondering why you say you saw soft temperaments. I watched the breed judging live, and didn't see that. So I went back and watched the video. Still didn't see it. 

I did see some dogs that I consider a bit heavy. I've been guilty of taking Carly in the ring when she was a bit chunky and out of shape. Not anymore. Lots of running on the jumps keeps both girls in good shape (_my_ thighs should be so muscular!)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The dogs were just sort of "meh". No one was twitchy or anything like that but I didn't see a dog come in the ring like he owned it. To me just being not skittish is does not make a really bold, confident temperament. The dog really has to *have* it and I think you can tell.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This BOB at Westminster finished Chyna's Grand Championship. It was also her retirement show. I can think of worse ways to finish a show career.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought she looked old and out of shape. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> This BOB at Westminster finished Chyna's Grand Championship. It was also her retirement show. I can think of worse ways to finish a show career.


Very True!


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

She has a lot of same background as my girl who is also heavy in Sundance and has some Black Jack. Glad my girl doesn't over-reach in back that much. Would like a stronger back.


----------

